# newcastle meetup?



## kakuma (Dec 26, 2006)

is it feasible? how many people would turn up? if we got 5 people it would be a success and it would be fun. who is about visiting friends and family atm? 

next weekend?


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 26, 2006)

Could do a trip up that way at the end of the month.  

Gonna be up Hull way for a couple of weeks.  A bus/coach/train to Geordieland shouldn't cost that much ?


----------



## hatz (Dec 26, 2006)

I can speak geordie but i'm not going that way... so i'll be with you in spirit


----------



## kakuma (Dec 26, 2006)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> Could do a trip up that way at the end of the month.
> 
> Gonna be up Hull way for a couple of weeks.  A bus/coach/train to Geordieland shouldn't cost that much ?



from hull to newcastle will be under tenner, sort you out a place to stay as well


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 26, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> from hull to newcastle will be under tenner



Sounds good  

If there is a good party/razzle and somewhere for us to crash, I'm up for it.


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 26, 2006)

Sweet  

I'll have recuperated and try not to fall asleep so easily this time


----------



## kakuma (Dec 26, 2006)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> Sweet
> 
> I'll have recuperated and try not to fall asleep so easily this time



you'll be on geordie drinking time


----------



## skunkboy69 (Dec 26, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> you'll be on geordie drinking time



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 24 hour drinking? LOL


----------



## janeb (Dec 27, 2006)

Well I live in Newcastle but am away in Preston / Blackpool this week and won't be back in time, otherwise would have loved to meet up


----------



## mrkikiet (Dec 27, 2006)

i'm in newcastle until friday morning.
that's not long is it.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Dec 27, 2006)

Make sure you visit the Crown Posada before you go.


----------



## Firky (Dec 27, 2006)

snadge lives in whitley bay


----------



## Thora (Dec 27, 2006)

I'll come.


----------



## free spirit (Dec 28, 2006)

if it's this weekend I've got a clubnight on friday night which I dare say I could sort a few urban guesties out for... techno main room, breaks & stuff backroom www.freakydancing.net for more info etc.

I shouldn't be too busy with that one either, so should be able to have a bit ofa crack on with anyone who makes it.

Sorter's been on about hooking up in newcastle for about the last 4 months since he moved up, so it's vaguely possible he might show too.


----------



## free spirit (Dec 28, 2006)

ah just noticed ninj is banned again... so I'll put this down as a maybe then?


----------



## janeb (Jan 3, 2007)

So, I guess this didn't happen then?

Maybe we should arrange in January for those of us out and about in the area?


----------



## snadge (Jan 3, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> snadge lives in whitley bay



Do I fuck.


----------



## janeb (Jan 3, 2007)

((( snadge)))

Accusations of living in Whitley Bay - what is the world coming to ?


----------



## kakuma (Jan 3, 2007)

just been in town...


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jan 3, 2007)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> just been in town...



You livin back here in the Toon Ninja?


----------



## Pieface (Jan 3, 2007)

janeb said:
			
		

> ((( snadge)))
> 
> Accusations of living in Whitley Bay - what is the world coming to ?



I used to go out in Whitley Bay when I was young and stupid.   It was shit


----------



## snadge (Jan 3, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I used to go out in Whitley Bay when I was young and stupid.   It was shit



I've got the same excuse..

Anyways I'm up for a drink up the toon, maybe next week?

what do other peeps think?


----------



## Pieface (Jan 3, 2007)

Fraid I'm back down south now.


----------



## janeb (Jan 4, 2007)

May be around, at a party Sat night for sure and may be away into deepest Northumberland tomorrow and Friday night, depending on weather <sounds pretty wild outside at the moment to be honest>

But, a meet up would be good if it could be arranged


----------



## kakuma (Jan 4, 2007)

i live in rothbury atm but i can get thru....


----------



## Onslow (Jan 10, 2007)

I live in the toon! If anything happens, id like to show my face and stuff!


----------



## free spirit (Jan 10, 2007)

think I'm meeting up with Sorter on friday, though I've just been asked to dj that night as well - think we'll be downstairs in head of steam for a couple of hours then heading along to the night I'm playing at (old skool / club classics night at the cosmic ballroom, china town)

I'd have thought anyone else who fancied it would be welcome to tag along.


----------



## Firky (Jan 10, 2007)

when is it then?


----------



## free spirit (Jan 11, 2007)

well I'm meeting sorter on friday 12th according to his pm, don't know about anyone else like - got a few free club passes if anyone fancies it too.


----------



## sorter (Jan 11, 2007)

head of steam it is then, friday innit.

we'll sort out a baby sitter for a few hours so we can both come. we should be there around 8.  

good for you??


----------



## free spirit (Jan 11, 2007)

yep though slight change to my movements as I've ended up running an old skool / classics night at this little club called the cosmic ballroom in chinatown, so I'll have to head up there at some point... should be cool for peeps to tag along though and I'll sort out whatever guesties we need. 

clubs only a 5 minute walk from head of steam

lets make it downstairs in head of steam at 8 then coz upstairs gets too busy


----------



## sorter (Jan 12, 2007)

little 'un now being looked after ALL night! woo hoo...........

we should be there by 8.30 max.


----------



## sorter (Jan 15, 2007)

to all those who didn't make it on friday.................

you missed out!


----------



## kakuma (Jan 16, 2007)

should have come to this, just stopped in on friday....


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm not so far from the toon, but I don't generally like to meet people in person. You should go to the Tyne pub though (if it's still there and hasn't become a cafe-bar like every other building within two miles of the Quayside)


----------



## kakuma (Jan 16, 2007)

the tyne is fucking ace (shit soundsystem tho), and the one with gigs just up the road as well i can't remember the name of

i'm usually through on the weekend for a few days so it would be cool to meet some of yas

i think free spirit knows a lot of people who i know....


----------



## janeb (Jan 16, 2007)

If we did a pub meet up, the Cumberland, Free Trade or the Tyne would prob be best, or we could see if there's anything on at the Star and Shadow that we fancy going to  http://www.starandshadow.org.uk/ - if I could I'd get along (not really a going to clubs kinda person anymore to be honest)


----------



## free spirit (Jan 18, 2007)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> i think free spirit knows a lot of people who i know....


be surprised if I didn't, probably met you before to be fair - though a long time back and my memory ain't so hot for some reason.




			
				janeb said:
			
		

> Cumberland, Free Trade or the Tyne


all cool pubs, not so sure about the star and shadow for a meet up, nowt against the place it's just it kinda defeats the object of a meet if you spend most of the time not talking and watching a film IMO.


----------



## free spirit (Jan 18, 2007)

you all missed a class night out on friday btw, me an sorter and sorter's misses had it old skool style


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm hopin to make the next one if there is one.Babysitters are a problem


----------



## Firky (Jan 21, 2007)

FFS lets organise something for next week.

Thursday, trent house around 7pm. Is that OK?

http://www.pubsnewcastle.co.uk/TrentHouse.html


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm going up there to see the in-laws in Feb (23rd?). I may need to cut loose.


----------

